# Lens Availability - Sony A99 & A7r



## theraven871 (Oct 29, 2014)

I've been looking at some of the features offered on the Sony Full Frame DSLR and Mirrorless cameras.  I really like what I'm seeing and am thinking of renting both of these Cameras to see if either one is worthy of a permanent purchase.

However, I don't want to abandon my 24-70 f2.8 and my 70-200 f2.8.
I see Sony has comparable lenses but they are both f4 lenses.  
Is there an f2.8 equivalent for either of these cameras?
If not, then I may need to look at a different camera.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Oct 29, 2014)

I've also been looking to invest in a mirror less camera and have been looking at Sony and Fuji. I've pretty much come to the same conclusion as you have about Sony. The lenses just aren't really there yet. Fuji is an entirely different story. They have a kit lens that gets great reviews (18-55 f2.8-4) and a wide range of fast primes. They're also on the verge of releasing a couple of 2.8 zooms. 

I'd also suggest really looking at the specs on fast zooms though. What is it that appeals to you about a mirror less system? If it is the small size and low weight, then a fast zoom may not really fit the bill.


----------



## theraven871 (Nov 3, 2014)

There are a few things that I'm impressed with by the Sony system.
First, the EVF.  I believe its an amazing feature to see your exposure PRIOR to taking the shot.  It sounds simple until you actually use it in action.
It makes visualizing things so much easier and really helps get the creative thinking process started.

2nd, the built in anti-shake reduction on their A99.   Why isn't this included on the Sony A7 series?  
I've used the built in system on the Pentax platform and its AMAZING to have it for EVERY lens.   (Think about having it for all the old manual focus lenses out there)

3rd reason is focus peaking.  You either have used it and know how awesome it is or you have never used it.
Its absolutely STUPID that this isn't included on more DSLRs.   I can't imagine in the next few years that this feature will not be more popular.  Once more and more people see it, they simply will demand it on their cameras.   Its a game changer.

Last reason would be face tracking auto focus.   This actually works pretty well.  It isn't completely flawless and will occasionally be out of focus.   But that is exactly how every autofocus mode I've ever used is.  Not every shot I take with a DSLR is perfectly in focus.  Its just a frustrating fact of owning a DSLR.   But the Face Tracking system makes life so much easier as it makes it harder for the camera to focus on the wrong person.  Your "keeper rate" is much higher with this. 

Otherwise, I don't really feel the mirrorless system was too much smaller.   Weight wasn't a consideration either. 
The sony system simply has too many features to ignore it as a possible purchase.
The A77 & A99 series are nice and have some nice fast zooms available (70-200 f2.8, 24-70 f2.8 etc) but they don't have much 3rd party support yet (Tamron/Sigma etc)
The a7 has absolutely ZERO fast lenses (fastest they have is an f4 which isn't fast enough for me).
However the a7 allows you to use any Canon or Nikon lens without any noticeable quality or light loss.  Also, the Nikon/Canon lenses retain VC, Autofocus, Aperture control, etc.

With that in mind, I was going to buy an A7 as there is virtually a unlimited glass available for it if I can mount any manufacturer's lens to it (with the appropriate adapter).

The deal break with the Sony a7 is that I have not yet found a radio controlled off camera flash that is HSS/TTL compatible.   I enjoy manual flash, but there are times I need the HSS.   To do this on Sony requires me to buy a Sony branded "master flash" which will stay on camera to control a 2nd off camera flash.    Since Sony flashes are over $500 a piece it would require over a $1000 investment just to have 1 TTL/HSS off camera flash.   That's just ridiculous to me. 
If anyone has figured out a cheaper way to do this let me know.

Otherwise, I'm forced to look into other camera options .


----------



## PWhite214 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have been using Minolta, Konica Minolta and Sony for many years.  I regularly use my K-M Maxxum 7 and 9 film SLR's and APS-c Sony Alpha 700 and Alpha 77.  
My 'Vacation Kit' consists of:   
                                                   Tamron 17-50mm f2,8 which is designed for APS-C
                                                   Tamron 28-75mm f2.8 which is full frame
                                                   K-M Maxxum 80-200 f2.8 full frame
                                                   K-M Maxxum 70-210 f4 "Beercan" full frame
                                                   Kenco 2x TC and Kenco extension tubes

I am eagerly awaiting the release of the Tamron 15-30mm f2.8 full frame lens which will replace the 17-50mm APS-C lens which will probably be sold, or passed on to my oldest grandson to use with his Sony Alpha 100. 

Phil


----------

